# Sticky  Breitling, The Pilot's Watch (The Film)



## O2AFAC67

*Before the rise of Kerns' "squads"... *


----------



## O2AFAC67

*And for a taste of contrast...* 😕


----------



## SnapIT

I see you Ron and raise you one nonstop round the world ticket..






Second attempt...( fifth really)


----------



## Nokie

Very interesting and informative. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NC_Hager626

O2AFAC67 said:


> *Before the rise of Kerns' "squads"... * :roll:


Thanks for posting. A lot of interesting material and a great overview of Breitling's involvement in the aviation industry. I found Willy Breitling's wartime efforts particularly interesting.


----------



## onefishtaco

Thanks for sharing learned a lot!


----------



## not so obvious watches

Probably not the reaction you're after but I think the new 'squads' idea is far superior to the older strategy. The cycling one really recalls what Rapha has done, making a connection between you and I (ordinary people) and the brand, unlike the older model of "look, here's three people on the planet getting all our ad money doing something you'll never be able to share in". Those old balloon videos looked like mad men style stuff I cant connect to at all.


----------



## Burgs

Not for nothin', but guys riding bicycles in their underwear aren't a lot of folk's cup o'tea either. In my personal circle of acquaintances, I know dozens of ordinary people who have an interest in aviation and absolutely nobody over the age of 12 that would want to be seen on or near a bicycle. Ever.

Around here an adult riding a bicycle is most often a certain indicator that the rider's driving privileges have been revoked. On the other hand, I think that Kerns might be able to cash in on a wino/druggie cyclist demographic, if he could structure his price point to undercut a $2.00 (1.5 GBP or 1.69 Euro) convenience store timepiece - or a can of Sterno. If Kerns is desirous of establishing such a squad, I'm sure that any local constabulary can provide him with a list of potential candidates. I admit that it might make for an interesting video.

Three men in a balloon over the open ocean accomplishing a feat that's never been done before is heroic in the extreme. A mob of lemmings all dressed in their unmentionables and riding in the same direction is merely a traffic hazard. Just sayin'...


----------



## gk483

Burgs said:


> Not for nothin', but guys riding bicycles in their underwear aren't a lot of folk's cup o'tea either. In my personal circle of acquaintances, I know dozens of ordinary people who have an interest in aviation and absolutely nobody over the age of 12 that would want to be seen on or near a bicycle. Ever.
> 
> Around here an adult riding a bicycle is most often a certain indicator that the rider's driving privileges have been revoked. On the other hand, I think that Kerns might be able to cash in on a wino/druggie cyclist demographic, if he could structure his price point to undercut a $2.00 (1.5 GBP or 1.69 Euro) convenience store timepiece - or a can of Sterno. If Kerns is desirous of establishing such a squad, I'm sure that any local constabulary can provide him with a list of potential candidates. I admit that it might make for an interesting video.
> 
> Three men in a balloon over the open ocean accomplishing a feat that's never been done before is heroic in the extreme. A mob of lemmings all dressed in their unmentionables and riding in the same direction is merely a traffic hazard. Just sayin'...


Sure its all marketing, but some people actually enjoy riding their bike after age 12...George Kerns is an avid cyclist btw, and billions of people use bikes for more than just getting from A to B, its called exercise. Its actually more relatable than flying P-51s around.


----------



## Burgs

Kerns is a _cyclist_?
Probably on the revoked list. It's hell when your chauffeur quits. ☺


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Great documentaries.

This is back then, when Breitling was still a great brand.. So sad to see this recent watered-down version of an iconic brand, specially since they got acquired by some random Private Equity company. Very sad ending..

Anyway, thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## ermicas

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Great documentaries.
> 
> This is back then, when Breitling was still a great brand.. So sad to see this recent watered-down version of an iconic brand, specially since they got acquired by some random Private Equity company. Very sad ending..
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing guys!


I dont agree. I love the aerospace and aviation history that Breitling has but what has really changed, that you consider it to be the end of Breitling?

They are still endorsing aviation, still endorsing professionals in the field of expedition and professional sports.
The only thing that has changed is that Breitling is branching out and gaining recognition through supporting fields like environment, professional sports and endorsing women in show business and philantropy. And as you put it, this is "watering down" a great brand and a bad thing?

I have been a fan of Breitling for more than 15 years and what I see happening in recent years in their branding is a huge leap forward of becoming an even greater brand that values the environment, supports individual accomplishment and is not afraid to grow and develop as a brand.


----------



## SnapIT

This thread seems to be the right place for a story that is well worth noting, for it's speed and nostalgia.. 









In-Depth: The Man Who Flew From NYC To London Faster Than Any Civilian In History, And The Watch That Marks His Trip


"The Concorde is great. It gives you three extra hours to find your luggage." – Bob Hope




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## SnapIT

Check your fillings before clicking the link.. crank up the volume.. warn the kids and dogs..


----------



## SnapIT

A different skill set required by top end pilots... dancers with buffalo.. can you piroett a chopper 20 feet off the deck?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Fleeting memories...  The "Squad" best remembered by aviators and aviation enthusiasts alike...


----------



## SnapIT

A bit of roll back and STOL action from the Buffalo.. ~7seconds to wheels off the strip.. no perceptible V2.. amazing.. for such a large aircraft.. it just gets sucked up into the sky.


----------



## rsittner

SnapIT said:


> A bit of roll back and STOL action from the Buffalo.. ~7seconds to wheels off the strip.. no perceptible V2.. amazing.. for such a large aircraft.. it just gets sucked up into the sky.


Love the reversing action, with a crew hatch in lieu of a back-up camera!

Randy


----------



## SnapIT

Stand and Deliver is what the old stage coach robbers used to shout at hapless passengers.. now I'm drawing a long bow with this next clip but in just 14-16 seconds the tanks are full and it delivers on the spot within a few seconds more..


----------



## SnapIT

Stripped back to the basics and advanced beyond the imagination of many.. a game changer.


----------



## SnapIT

Hmm same terrain as the last video.. speed differential.. substantial!! Crank up the volume..


----------

